# Rancilio Sylva Tripping after a coule of minutes heating.



## Honestcon (May 18, 2015)

I got my sister's Rancilio Sylva, which was in storage for 4 years. I followed the instructions, and had lights on and all was going well, until the main power tripped in the kitchen. After some investigation, it seems the coffee machine is causing a trip after a couple minutes heating up.

I'm guessing that it heats up too much and causes a short somewhere, but I don't know enough about electrics.

Is this a common fault, and is there a really easy fix?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

May be the boiler element failing & shorting out.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine did this the first time I used it. Plugged it into a different socket and never had the problem again.

Sorry, that's probably not much help!


----------



## Honestcon (May 18, 2015)

frandavi99 said:


> Mine did this the first time I used it. Plugged it into a different socket and never had the problem again.
> 
> Sorry, that's probably not much help!


Lots of hep. I had tried two sockets, but moved it to a third, cos the missus said it was @blocking the [email protected], and HEY PRESTO, she's working a treat

Coffees all round!


----------

